# A long time coming



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I haven't been on here in a few weeks. (I've been under the weather) Wow things have changed. I love the banner.

I apologize for the delay in posting the beautiful creation by Kim and Nissa. It fit perfectly!!! Thanks Kim & Nissa!!




























I have also include a few pics of the girls in their summer do. I think I need to trim Bella's beard and ears a little bit more.:blush:


















































Thanks for looking!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow! That dress and matching bow Kim made is STUNNING!! I love her creations.:wub:

Your girls are gorgeous Maggie. Sorry you've not been felling well. Hope you're 100% now. We need to see more pics of your babies!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

OMG.... they are just too die for cuteness!!!!! Fabulous pics - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love the girls' new haircuts! Kim's creation is stunning!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Cute,cute,cute!:wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Absolutely adorable! Kim's creations are always amazing! 

Your girls are just too cute for words! :wub::wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Good to see you Maggie! The girls look beautiful in their new dresses!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I hope that your feeling better Maggie.:grouphug:
I love the little dress that Kim made it's just darling. The girls look so beautiful and i love their new haircuts. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh hope you feel better soon!!

Love the outfit, soo cute!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maggie hugs to you my friend. I hope your ok, you know when Kim said you had won, I couldn't think of a better person to be spoiled by Kim. I love the little dress Miss Mia looks adorable in it. The girls look beautiful in their dresses. Bet they have a HUGE wardrobe.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Maggie, I hope you continue to feel better!! The girls look great in their matching dresses - I love the little cupcakes. Kim's dress is also simply PERFECT for the 4th of July!!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Cuteness overload! They are both darling. Great job on the haircuts by your groomer.......finally a groomer that knows what you want and "DOES IT." Good job Kim.........it does fit perfectly.:thumbsup:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! your girls and the dresses make a beautiful combo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so glad to see pics of the girls -- it's been too long. Love the dress that Kim made and the other 2 dresses too.

Bella is very pretty -- but Princess Mia is still my fav. She's a doll!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Maggie!! Where have you been???

The girls look fantastic and love their summer wardrobe! Too cute for words!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Maggie, I hope you are feeling better now! I was wondering where you've been.

The girls look gorgeous in their outfits! Kim did a great job on the 4th of July dress...and your models are so adorable!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW! Beautiful dresses for beautiful pups! I love the cupcake look, it's sooo yummy


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

What a stunning dress by Kim.
Your girls are so sweet, I love the bows.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Your two little girls are darling!!!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Good to see you again girl! I wondered where you went off too! I am glad you are feeling better! LOVE the dresses!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

your girls look beautiful!!:wub::wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice to see your fluffs!! It's been a while! Your babies look absolutely adorable in those cute dresses!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh MY!!! those dresses are gorgeous!!! and so are the fluffs!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh Maggie, Mia is so cute. All your girls are so photogenic. I'm so sorry you haven't been feeling well and hope things are back to perfect now! Thanks for sharing the pictures and I'm glad the dress fits the darling Miss Mia.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Simply adorable and what beautiful dresses. Beautiful!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Your girls are just so gorgeous!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, Maggie, the girls and their dresses are adorable!! I wish my own clothes fit that well!!!!!

Hope to see more pics of them and that you are feeling good!

Linda


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

so precious!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Glad to see you back Maggie and hope you are feeling better!
I couldn't get the pictures seems they are gone!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love it !!!!!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

The girls look adorable!

Hope you feel better!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

They are adorable. Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Cuteness Overload


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maggie, I am sorry you haven't been feeling well. I hope you feel up to par soon. :tender:

The girls look simply adorable!!! I love their dresses that Kim made ... so precious. :wub::wub:

You've been missed, Maggie.

Sending healing hugs for you ... and, cuddles for your precious fluff girls. :tender::wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone. :wub: I really love their new haircuts it cuts down on the matting incredibly. 

Kim's dress was extremely well made and fit perfectly.:wub: Thanks again.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Maggie, I've missed seeing you around here. Hope you are feeling better. Your photos are absolutely precious!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I missed this! Those dresses are adorable! Kim always does such a good job and I love her creations. 
Maggie, its good seeing you posting and I always love seeing your pups. Those girls look beautiful in their dresses but then again they always look beautiful. :wub:
I hope you're feeling better and we see you on here more often.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg they look beautiful , love their cuts w fluffy legs , they looked like stuffed animals !!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I love the dress by Kim and Nissa. It is adorable and you can tell it fits perfectly.
I'm crazy about the girls' summer hairdos. They look fantastic. They pose so nicely for you Maggie. I love seeing pictures of all your fluffs.
I'm sorry you haven't been feeling well. I hope you are back to 100%.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Love the Kim Creation and the other summer dresses. Maggie I think the girls look great in their new summer haircuts. Don't you just love the ease in grooming? Great photos, thanks for sharing.


----------

